# Arkansas Guides



## rgarvin (Sep 30, 2009)

Who would you book a trip with and why?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd wait and see how the winter developed further north and how much water was present in AR.  The reason is that eastern AR has had a lot of poor duck hunting in recent years. The guide services will give you a snowjob and take your money no matter how pointless a trip is.

If you just have to go to AR, Russell McCollum's Wildlife Acres might be a safer bet.  The reason is that it is flooded timber hunting next to Bayou Meto with a water control system.  If anyone will have water, Russell's will.  The downside is that it is all timber all the time and they stop shooting fairly early, around 10:00 am.


----------



## WPTC (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been using the same fella out of Jonesboro, Ark. for 12 years now.....found him through a guide service the first year I hunted with him.
We got to be good friends and now I just go out there and hunt with him on his leases and property.
Some years are great and some years are better than that
I love Duck hunting!!!!!


----------



## Jaker (Sep 30, 2009)

nope, id do it myself, but if you wanna get a guide in arkansas id go with Papa duck lodge. also, you gotta realize that they can't make the birds appear if they aren't there.


----------



## stuckonquack (Sep 30, 2009)

i tell you who not to go with and thats dale carroll in stutgart terrible guide


----------



## rhudson1 (Sep 30, 2009)

flying  feathers guide service (google) it. mike bogy is the guy. my family and I have used him for years. 
They have a nice lodge with great food. 
Why: he will try harder than most on the days they are not cooperating. He has a private farm all to his self so no worries with locals. You may want the ducks to stop flying so you can get in on the speckle belly hunting. I put the gun away just to watch him call em in.


----------



## huntnboy (Sep 30, 2009)

Its popa duck lodge I think?


----------



## soggybottomfeatherduster (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a lease in north east Arkansas and we KILL DUCKS!!!! I'm not a guide...I'm a DUCK HUNTER... If you want to kill ducks call me cause I have some openings in my lease. If you aren't avaliable to go to Arkansas more than a 2/3 day hunt then the lease probablly is to pricey for you. Call me and Iknow we can work something out! Thanks,ADAM a.k.a. SOGGY BOTTOM FEATHERDUSTER 678-725-0554


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 1, 2009)

Paradise Wings - Brinkley, AR
Ronnie(the owner) has rice, beans, and green timber.  Afternoon goose hunts too.  Price is all-inclusive and you hunt all day long only with a small break to eat lunch.  Been hunting in Woodruff/Monroe/Lee County area since I was 6 and its tough to beat.  Not limits everyday, but they are a regular occurence and the variety of ducks killed is a plus.  Last year killed greenheads, pintails, gw teal, bw teal, gadwalls, woodies, spoonies, scaups, ringnecks, specks, snows, blues, ross, and a couple of giant honkers.


----------



## rangerii (Oct 5, 2009)

It's har to find a good  outfitter,looked on the Duck Commander Website last year and Greenheads and Labs was on there,first time I have ever paid a guide to hunt on public land,i ain't never seen so many vevicles in my life,i guess it don't really matter where its advertised,you just need to know somebody that knows somebody,so if ya'll know of a good outfitter let me know,usally only three of us that goes,i have bought and traded several guns on this site and so far everybody has been straight and done what they said they would do,they some good folks in Ga.


GCO MEMBER


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Oct 6, 2009)

One thing you may want to do is call Ronnie Hall at The Fish Hawk in Atlanta.  He was guiding out there until recently.  He is originally from Cartersville and has been guiding for years.

http://www.thefishhawk.com/The Team Page/team.htm


----------



## jgates12 (Oct 6, 2009)

second on Duxmen Outfitters...very unprofessional, terrible outfit


----------



## fourshot (Oct 6, 2009)

Give Charles Petty a call he has some of the best fields in northeast ark. there is . I have been hunting with Charles since 1992. he is a class act and a great guy. His number is 870-926-2748


----------



## JDAWG (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.drylakehuntingservice.com/   give jay a call.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Oct 7, 2009)

jgates12 said:


> second on Duxmen Outfitters...very unprofessional, terrible outfit




Glad to even see their bad reputation is spreading across the internet,time for these so-called outfitters to be shown for what they really are and these guys at Duxmen are a joke.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll second Charles Petty.  He has been guiding Poinsett County forever.  Used to be KC Guide Service.  Not sure if he is still with Kent or not.  He moved out there a few years back and lives in Harrisburg.  He used to live in Lithonia and took a leave of absence year from the GDOT to guide the season.  He has good ground mostly south of Jonesboro, west of Hwy 1.  He also has a few top 10's in the WDCC - excellent caller, great guy.  I took some competition calling lessons from him back in the mid 90's.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

JDAWG said:


> http://www.drylakehuntingservice.com/   give jay a call.




X2!!
Great guides, lots of ducks, good food and nice lodging, will be going back with them again this year!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2009)

JDAWG said:


> http://www.drylakehuntingservice.com/   give jay a call.



Now I know you ... was the pole dancing really that good.


----------



## wd40 (Oct 10, 2009)

There is plenty of water in East-Central Arkansas this year...That is a good thing early in the year but later it can really spread the ducks out.....And there is no such thing as doing too much homework when it comes to hiring a duck guide...We have a house out there and have been there for around 25 years..Some areas always seem to have a good year even on bad duck years.....J.M.H.O. and remember...HOMEWORK.   Good Luck.


----------



## MegaCab (Oct 10, 2009)

I will put another vote for popa duck lodge.  Dean Watson runs a great operation out there. Will do all they can to put you on the birds.  If you need some contact numbers let me know.


----------



## Jaker (Oct 13, 2009)

MegaCab said:


> I will put another vote for popa duck lodge.  Dean Watson runs a great operation out there. Will do all they can to put you on the birds.  If you need some contact numbers let me know.



Dean's father in law,  mike, is one of my family's really good friends. Dean is really a good guy. He took me for free one day when I was about 6 or 7 and i shot my first pintail. that was back when he was still guiding with his dad. before he started up the big operation.


----------



## JDAWG (Oct 13, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Now I know you ... was the pole dancing really that good.



i like em fat hahahah


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 14, 2009)

JDAWG said:


> i like em fat hahahah



Whole lot of shakin' going on.


----------



## briar270wsm (Oct 14, 2009)

ill third charles petty> read the artical on him in callingducks.com


----------



## JDAWG (Oct 14, 2009)

from dry lake


----------



## zach raulie (Oct 21, 2009)

Petty is top notch.

Or try Trevor Gramling....870.212.2659


----------

